# Fishing



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Had a good day for the most part...seen some people walking in and literally walked up the whole creek...not the path...ok....I don't understand why this happens so much ...people walk down through some of the best runs and even great tailouts....just because you have wadders dose not mean you have to be in the water...especially a Creek but seen it alot on big rivers to....not trying to start anything just realize that any commotion you create in the water is loud and will stir up the water. I understand some spots you have to Wade to fish but if not stay on shore....just saying


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Like the guys below Hoover who always walk right out into the middle of the hole and stand there to cast...God I hate that...screws it up for everyone...you can cast across the whole creek from shore...lol.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

One time at cold creek when I lived in Sandusky the water was a tad high and fish sit on the inside edge when it’s high there, I was starting my drifts right next to a guys leg, after catching a few fish I think he got the picture


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya its frustrating when ya see people walking through runs and or stomping up into fishy areas. Its ok to mention to people nicely, hey just a heads up fish sit in that area and are easly spooked. Lots of times when i say that people are more than understanding. They just dont know any better, its generally newbs to steelie fishin. It takes some exprience to read a river and understand where fish like to sit. I rather say something to them than let them keep making the mistake.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I understand lol....but how do you nicely tell someone...with out sounding like an ahole....I've helped a few guys out here and their on finding their depth and putting them on a few fish...but then you have a shadow all day. I don't mind it but I learned the hard way fishing different runs depths and debris. To loose a few hundred hooks and who knows how many bobbers....fish USA loved me for a while... Just saying do you teach em so that they know how and where? Or do you let them play and possibly risk yourself not catching...hey buddy get the .... Out the hole lmao....jk jk....love all my fishing friends and being able to put a newb on a fish...


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

All fun and games until you inform someone then you start showing up to your regular spots and find busted spawn sacs everywhere


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I’m pretty new at this and more than once I’ve found myself standing in water that is 2-3 ft deep and casting into 6 inches because I didn’t realize it. It’s only when I get snagged and wade over to get unstuck that I figure it out. That being said I do try to stay out of the water if there are other people fishing and I’m passing through to get to another stretch of river. I would hate to screw up someone’s day because I don’t know what I’m doing.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

It's very understandable...but best way to judge the deeper sides is by looking at the land....if the bank is a tight cut slope then it's probably pretty deep their as to the other side that has a slopping shoreline will be shallow...but say it's both types of shore on both sides the middle would be best place to fish...lots of criticals and variables to be had...all that you can do is stop and watch someone or go with someone a little more experienced...or even ask for advice on the river...only way you can really find out is to fish it...the fish are in all different stages right now...fish resting in deep holes...chromers hanging in fast chop...and big bucks trying to claim their spots in gravel runs....fish are everywhere it's just a matter of getting in front of em with your presentation....it may take a bit of donations to the he fish God's..(snags)..but you'll learn


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Good read...about how to read the water.....http://www.backdooroutfitters.com/featured/reading-river-water


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

It sucks when guys do this on the chagrin. There are limited deep holes and four guys will stand right in the prime water, splashing around to and fro. You got a 12ft rod dude, you don't have to stand in the good water.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

Having others walk thru productive spots is part of the sport nowadays. Good news is these aren't streamtrout and our streams are often turbid. They're relatively hard to spook and tend to get over it quickly. I've read that if a steelie is in a spot you can't get a good presentation to then throw a rock at it so it will move. I actually did this once and it worked.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I stick my rod tip into water before wading to judge depth


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

My question is what's up with the people who sit in a big run and cast to the same spot for hours w/o a hit.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

They must be counting their casts 997.998....999....lmao


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

Maybe they're practicing a form of steelhead yoga?


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Ive caught plenty of fish while moving around in the water. And off walls with ice and rocks constantly falling right in the hole. And immediately after my rig hits the water making a big ole klunk. And Ive had fish swim into me and hit my legs while wading.

For fish that spook easily they dont seem to spook very easily.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

They don’t spook easily. I fish out of my kayak and catch them right under it as soon as I anchor many times. They do in really shallow runs but it cracks me up when waders yell at Kayaker’s for paddling through a hole (if that is the only way to get through, usually I go behind the waders). I heard one guy say kayakers muddy up the water (it was 6-8 feet deep)


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

IF we don't say anything, how will they learn?

I was observing a popular spot from shore on rocky last spring, not even thinking of fishing. A fast soft riffle with good tailout above and hole below. The fish move in 2 highways at this spot during good flows and this days flow was perfect. About 10 guys were lined up along both lanes and I just watched them all. One guy starts wading down and across directly into the fish highway below 5 other guys. I look at the guy closest to me ask how he is doing. OK he says. I ask him it that guy below him knows what he is doing? He says I don't know why? I said he is stopping the fish from moving up standing in the lane. He yells over "Hey Roger, (not his real name to protect the newB) back up you are spooking the fish." Three other guys immediately say "yeh get back." He moved back and I watched 3 fish move up 2 minutes after he was out of the lane. 

Lesson of the story, don't stand in water over your calves and try to fish, until you know where the fish are at least.
Rickerd


----------

